
FreeCodeCamps Foudner Salary and Budget - axython
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/quincy-larson-net-worth/
======
axython
Why is this here? Well, I am kinda surprised of the budget this non-profit
operates with and the range/popularity/quality they can provide on less than
what a experienced senior software engineer can make in SV(373,000$ according
to this blog post).

